# “Kinderporno-Trojaner” sperrt Computer und fordert Lösegeld



## sascha (8 November 2011)

*Die Schweizer Behörden warnen vor einem neuen Lösegeld-Trojaner. Das Schadprogramm sperrt den Computer von Opfern mit der Behauptung, auf der Festplatte sei Kinderpornografie gefunden worden. Tatsächlich aber handelt es sich um einen Erpressungsversuch.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/11/kinderporno-trojaner-sperrt-computer-und-fordert-losegeld-4741*
*


----------

